# INDEX-10: No such file or directory



## macfreek (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,

I upgraded FreeBSD 9.2 to 10.0. It seems to work fine: `freebsd-version` dutifully reports 10.0-RELEASE-p7 as the new version. The only thing is that I don't seem to have a full package index:


```
% pkg version -v
pkg: Can't access /usr/ports/INDEX-10: No such file or directory
ca_root_nss-3.16.3                 ?   orphaned: security/ca_root_nss
db41-4.1.25_4                      ?   orphaned: databases/db41
db5-5.3.28_1                       =   up-to-date with port
easy-rsa-2.2.0.m                   ?   orphaned: security/easy-rsa
expat-2.1.0_1                      ?   orphaned: textproc/expat2
...
```

It seems that `portsnap` is the culprit, since /etc/portsnap.conf does contain the following lines:


```
INDEX INDEX-8 DESCRIBE.8
INDEX INDEX-9 DESCRIBE.9
INDEX INDEX-10 DESCRIBE.10
```

Indeed `portsnap` gives a suspicious error:


```
# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Thu Aug 28 22:28:37 CEST 2014 to Fri Aug 29 09:25:46 CEST 2014.
Fetching 2 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 29 patches.
(29/29) 100.00%  done.
done.
Applying patches...
done.
Fetching 1 new ports or files... done.

# portsnap extract
/usr/ports/.arcconfig
/usr/ports/.gitignore
/usr/ports/CHANGES
/usr/ports/CONTRIBUTING.md
/usr/ports/COPYRIGHT
/usr/ports/GIDs
/usr/ports/Keywords/fc.ucl
/usr/ports/Keywords/fc.yaml
/usr/ports/Keywords/fcfontsdir.ucl
[...]
/usr/ports/devel/py-rtree/
/usr/ports/devel/py-ruledispatch/
files/a1a2977b241ecce82bff24af3b63b388069692840d0ea08e75b53d7cb70a9c70.gz not found -- snapshot corrupt.


# portsnap update
[...]
/usr/ports/devel/py-rtree/
/usr/ports/devel/py-ruledispatch/
files/a1a2977b241ecce82bff24af3b63b388069692840d0ea08e75b53d7cb70a9c70.gz not found -- snapshot corrupt.
```

How can I reset portsnap so it, well, 'snaps' back into a good state?



PS: The rest of my system seems fine:

I did run `pkg2ng` while still running FreeBSD 9.2, and `pkg-static install -f pkg` during the upgrade process. 

`pkg update -f`


```
# pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%   944 B   0.9k/s    00:01
Fetching digests.txz: 100%    2 MB   2.1M/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    5 MB   5.3M/s    00:01
Processing new repository entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 23534 packages processed:
  0 updated, 0 removed and 23534 added.
```

`pkg update` also tells me everything is fine:


```
# pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
```

And so do `freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install`:


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.0-RELEASE-p7.

# freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

I don't have a /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf or /etc/pkg.conf config file, and I compared /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf with that of another (freshly installed) FreeBSD 10 machine. It's the same: 


```
# $FreeBSD: release/10.0.0/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 258710 2013-11-28 14:24:26Z gjb $
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2014)

macfreek said:
			
		

> How can I reset portsnap so it, well, 'snaps' back into a good state?


Try these:

```
rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/*
rm -rf /usr/ports/*
portsnap fetch extract
```


----------



## macfreek (Aug 29, 2014)

*[fixed] Reset portsnap*

@SirDice, has anyone mentioned that you are a true gem to the FreeBSD community? Once again, thank you!  :beer


----------

